

Show HN: Chrome extension to compress images without compromising quality - capedgeeker
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/image-compressor/ifibihkmhapkkiejpebofhbodpleemjb

======
sillysaurus3
HN would be much more interested in seeing the code than in the extension
itself. You may want to resubmit this with a github link instead.

As it stands, there's very little information on the linked page. It doesn't
talk about the compression algorithm or any internal details.

